# Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're Stupid!!!!



## Doc

Supposedly true, I cannot verify but still worth posting.

 Recently, when I went to McDonald's I saw on the menu that you could have an order of 6, 9 or 12 Chicken McNuggets.
I asked for a half dozen nuggets.
'We don't have half dozen nuggets,' said the
teenager at the counter.
'You don't?' I replied.
'We only have six, nine, or twelve,' was the reply.
'So I can't order a half dozen nuggets, but I can order six?'
'That's right.'
So I shook my head and ordered six McNuggets
(Unbelievable but sadly true...)
(Must have been the same one I asked for sweetener,
and she said they didn't have any, only Splenda and sugar.)

TWO
I was checking out at the local Wal-Mart with just a few items and the lady behind me put her things on the belt close to mine. I picked up one of those 'dividers' that they keep by the cash register and placed it between our things so they wouldn't get mixed.
After the girl had scanned all of my items, she picked up the
'divider', looking it all over for the bar code so she could scan it.
Not finding the bar code, she said to me, 'Do you know how much this is?'
I said to her 'I've changed my mind; I don't think I'll buy that today.'
She said 'OK,' and I paid her for the things and left.
She had no clue to what had just happened.

( But the lady behind me had a big smirk on her face as I left)

THREE
A woman at work was seen putting a credit card into her floppy drive and pulling it out very quickly.
When I inquired as to what she was doing, she said she was shopping on the Internet and they kept asking for a credit card number, so she was using the ATM 'thingy.'

(Keep shuddering!!)

FOUR
I recently saw a distraught young lady weeping beside her car. 'Do you need some help?' I asked. She replied, 'I knew I should have replaced the battery to this remote door unlocker. Now I can't get into my car. Do you think they (pointing to a distant convenience store) would have a battery to fit this?'
'Hmmm, I don't know. Do you have an alarm, too?' I asked.
'No, just this remote thingy,' she answered,
handing it and the car keys to me. As I
took the key and manually unlocked the door, I
replied, 'Why don't you drive over there and
check about the batteries. It's a long walk....'

PLEASE just lay down before you hurt yourself !!!

FIVE
Several years ago, we had an Intern who was none too swift. One day she was typing and turned to a secretary and said, 'I'm almost out of typing paper. What do I do?' 'Just use paper from the photocopier', the secretary told her. With that, the intern took her last remaining blank piece of paper, put it on the photocopier and proceeded to make five 'blank' copies.

Brunette, by the way!!

SIX
A mother calls 911 very worried asking the dispatcher if she needs to take her kid to the emergency room, the kid had eaten ants. The dispatcher tells her to give the kid some Benadryl and he should be fine, the mother says, 'I just gave him some ant killer......'
Dispatcher: 'Rush him in to emergency right away'

Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're Stupid!!!!


----------



## Dmorency

I think I know all of them...


----------



## mla2ofus

And as another saying goes: " You can't fix stupid".
                                     Mike


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

At least you didn't make a comment that they were all women!


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

#3 would actually be a pretty good feature to have in my laptop!


----------



## FrancSevin

Those all sound nice and amusing.  I do not doubt their possibility but question, somewhat, their validity. Except for the fact that this actually happened to me at a local Sears store. Christmas shopping.

 We were buying something in clothing and I went to pay for it in cash. The young clerk (High school age) looked at me in horror. _"sir, could you use a credit card? They did not teach me how to ring up cash."_

 As I did not have a Sears card (they only took them at the time) she actually had to get a supervisor to help her ring up the sale. Absolutely true story. I have witnesses, including the Manager who apologized profusely.

 Based on the inability for many to count back my change at the Quik Mart and Wal-Marts,,, I doubt things have improved since.

 Besides sexual identity confusion, exactly what do the USA public schools teach?


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

FrancSevin said:


> Those all sound nice and amusing.  I do not doubt their possibility but question, somewhat, their validity. Except for the fact that this actually happened to me at a local Sears store. Christmas shopping.
> 
> We were buying something in clothing and I went to pay for it in cash. The young clerk (High school age) looked at me in horror. _"sir, could you use a credit card? They did not teach me how to ring up cash."_
> 
> As I did not have a Sears card (they only took them at the time) she actually had to get a supervisor to help her ring up the sale. Absolutely true story. I have witnesses, including the Manager who apologized profusely.
> 
> Based on the inability for many to count back my change at the Quik Mart and Wal-Marts,,, I doubt things have improved since.
> 
> Besides sexual identity confusion, exactly what do the USA public schools teach?



In all fairness to the younger generation if you are not taught how to use a machine(ringing up cash with a cash register requires knowledge or experience) how are you suppose to know at that instance or point in time? I fault her supervisor/employer for faulty training just like I fault the "older generation" for a crappy education system. Certainly not the child's fault.


----------



## leadarrows

Years back on another forum guy that went by lawngodfather had " If you're stupid, you deserve to suffer." on his sig line. Back then I thought it rather harsh....and then obummer got elected....man was wise beyond his years I tell you.


----------



## FrancSevin

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> In all fairness to the younger generation if you are not taught how to use a machine(ringing up cash with a cash register requires knowledge or experience) how are you suppose to know at that instance or point in time? I fault her supervisor/employer for faulty training just like I fault the "older generation" for a crappy education system. Certainly not the child's fault.



I do hope you are being sarcastic. She had no problem operating the register, just could not tally up the bill and count back the change... At the age of 18 a "child" should know how to tell time on an analog clock, measure portions in a recipe, and count change.

It is not the supervisor's job to teach an employee to breath. They must bring some basic skills to the work place. Most especially now that minimum wages are going to $15 Bucks! After all they went to school to learn _something_!!! And become useful.

But you sound like a person who trades time for money, useful or not, and calls it fair.

I have people working in my shop who cannot tell the time by where the hands are on the wall clock. They must look at their Cell phones. Another device upon which they depend but have no clue how it works.

 Don't you think it is time we stopped finding someone else upon whom to blame for our failures?  Being stupid in America, with all the resources available to learn useful skills, is just plain,,, well,,, STUPID.


----------



## Kane

FrancSevin said:


> Based on the inability for many to count back my change at the Quik Mart and Wal-Marts,,, I doubt things have improved since.
> 
> Besides sexual identity confusion, exactly what do the USA public schools teach?



What else do the liberal public skools teach?  The false sense of self-esteem. 

No need to actually succeed at anything.  No need to be humiliated by the sense of failure. No need to win. No need to feel "the agony of defeat".

Just show up. You'll surely get a trophy for "participating".


----------



## FrancSevin

Kane said:


> What else do the liberal public skools teach? The false sense of self-esteem.
> 
> No need to actually succeed at anything. No need to be humiliated by the sense of failure. No need to win. No need to feel "the agony of defeat".
> 
> Just show up. You'll surely get a trophy for "participating".


 
 Getting a "Participation Trophy" may work well at school.  Unfortunately, it translates success to "showing up" for a pay check.

 No need to contribute to the success of the employer. 

 No need to do much more than breathe.
 No need to accept any responsibility.  
 No need to achieve, and grow.

 After all, it is _*"the supervisor's responsibility" *_

 No need to show up every day.
 But if you do, for the passage of enough time,,,  you deserve a raise!

_* 

*_


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

FrancSevin said:


> I do hope you are being sarcastic. She had no problem operating the register, just could not tally up the bill and count back the change... At the age of 18 a "child" should know how to tell time on an analog clock, measure portions in a recipe, and count change.
> 
> It is not the supervisor's job to teach an employee to breath. They must bring some basic skills to the work place. Most especially now that minimum wages are going to $15 Bucks! After all they went to school to learn _something_!!! And become useful.
> 
> But you sound like a person who trades time for money, useful or not, and calls it fair.
> 
> I have people working in my shop who cannot tell the time by where the hands are on the wall clock. They must look at their Cell phones. Another device upon which they depend but have no clue how it works.
> 
> Don't you think it is time we stopped finding someone else upon whom to blame for our failures?  Being stupid in America, with all the resources available to learn useful skills, is just plain,,, well,,, STUPID.




My simple point was if a person is not taught how to work a machine and is not given any time to figure it out on their own then how can they be faulted for not knowing how? You never said she couldn't tally up the bill and count back the change, what you said was "sir, could you use a credit card? They did not teach me how to ring up cash." Ringing up cash requires knowing what little buttons to push on the cash register and is a different  procedure than ringing up a credit card.

I think I am a fairly intelligent person. I'm an A&P mechanic, private pilot, heavy equipment mechanic, own my own excavation and trucking company, built my own house blah, blah blah. But if you beamed me down to the check out counter at Sears and showed me how to ring up merchandise with a credit card, but not cash, I wouldn't know how unless I was given further instruction or a little time to figure it out. I would probably have to call the supervisor to move the line along and take care of business.

I completely agree with most of what you are saying and at the age of 52 walk around wondering what happened to the younger generation. I also agree with Kane that the liberal school system is a large part of the problem. But is it not fair to say that we are partial to blame for the "problem"? Is that not the message I am hearing that quit blaming others?

If your employees were never taught how to tell time my looking at a clock does that in it's self make them stupid? Now if they had been taught(properly) and they could't remember or grasp the simple concept than  yes, they are probably stupid. Hell, I was a pretty good speller back in the day but I used spell check several times writing this reply, I guess I'm not as smart as I thought I was! I hate to even count the grammatical errors!

Have a good day.


----------



## FrancSevin

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> My simple point was if a person is not taught how to work a machine and is not given any time to figure it out on their own then how can they be faulted for not knowing how? You never said she couldn't tally up the bill and count back the change, what you said was "sir, could you use a credit card? They did not teach me how to ring up cash." Ringing up cash requires knowing what little buttons to push on the cash register and is a different procedure than ringing up a credit card.
> 
> I think I am a fairly intelligent person. I'm an A&P mechanic, private pilot, heavy equipment mechanic, own my own excavation and trucking company, built my own house blah, blah blah. But if you beamed me down to the check out counter at Sears and showed me how to ring up merchandise with a credit card, but not cash, I wouldn't know how unless I was given further instruction or a little time to figure it out. I would probably have to call the supervisor to move the line along and take care of business.
> 
> I completely agree with most of what you are saying and at the age of 52 walk around wondering what happened to the younger generation. I also agree with Kane that the liberal school system is a large part of the problem. But is it not fair to say that we are partial to blame for the "problem"? Is that not the message I am hearing that quit blaming others?
> 
> If your employees were never taught how to tell time my looking at a clock does that in it's self make them stupid? Now if they had been taught(properly) and they could't remember or grasp the simple concept than yes, they are probably stupid. Hell, I was a pretty good speller back in the day but I used spell check several times writing this reply, I guess I'm not as smart as I thought I was! I hate to even count the grammatical errors!
> 
> Have a good day.


 
 It is not a question of "being taught"  It is a question of not be willing to learn because achievement /failure is no longer the bar students must overcome to pass up the line to graduation.

 Grind the pencil to a nub if you must, but our nation is more worried about self esteem than inoculating our youth with a competitive drive to be the best they can be.  We are so concerned about failure effecting self esteem that we have substituted that pain with a anatomical response to blame someone else for it.

 As you continue to do here.

 As the title suggests,,,  Life is tough.  The world is a tough and competitive place. We don't need to excuse anyone who refuse to learn simple skills because it is too tough or too demoralizing.

 There is a close relationship between "stupid" and "lazy." Neither is a quality which will make our nation "exceptional"


----------



## Kane

Maybe Snow Cat is right. 

Because all too frequently, parents lazily delegate the responsibility of "parenting" to the skools.  Fifty years ago that may have worked.  But not since the liberals running our skools have: re-written history; insulated the little brats from respect, responsibility and failure; shunned God from the experience of education.

The skools are very bad parents, indeed. And the real parents then blame someone else for the untenable character of their spawn?  WTF?


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I wasn't trying to defend any stupid person here and I find it pretty funny how Franc kept changing the subject instead of addressing his original comments which related to her inability to operate a certain function of the cash register. Then suddenly he changed it to she couldn't tally up the bill and count out change. Then the topic suddenly diverts to a self esteem issue, which is totally irrelevant to the whole discussion (If you can even call it that).

Of course there is the usual personal slights that Franc likes to throw in there which are typical bully tactics:

"But you sound like a person who trades time for money, useful or not, and calls it fair."

  What ever the heck that is suppose to relate to?

Then there is the "Grind the pencil to a nub if you must" and "As you continue to do here." which are just his way of proving he only wants to hear what he has to say.

Franc comes off as a pretty smart guy until someone disagrees with him and then for some strange reason goes for the internet jugular. I've seen him do it time and time again. As my Grandma would say..."just poor manners"

I will say this much though, hiring people who can't tell time by looking at a clock says more about that person than the people he hires.

Sears apparently either 1. hires stupid people or 2. hires ignorant people and doesn't properly train them. Which ever one they did, some stupid supervisor put that stupid/ignorant girl out at the check out counter to look stupid by being unable to receive payment for goods. The stupid girl is the easy mark but the management team looks pretty stupid from way over here.

So the question remains, in my mind anyhow, Our schools are corrupt with liberal teaching, our country is being driven into the crapper by liberal politicians, we don't go back from here and that is a major problem.  Just which stupid person(s) fault is that???
Anybody? Somebody?


----------



## Kane

Nothing good will come of the 70% of children that are born out of wedlock to poor, uneducated parents in our inner-cities.  With few exceptions, these fatherless children are unceremoniously bussed of to skools, hoping the skools will somehow perform as surrogate parents to said children. This arrangement rarely ends well for the children.

Who is to blame, you ask?  The parents, of course.  But who do the parents blame for their failures? Surely it's someone else's fault.  Right?


----------

